
Show HN: Clean My Forks – A free, helpful tool to clean your old GitHub forks - braunshizzle
https://cleanmyforks.com
======
mohsinr
Wow what a lovely tool!

I used it successfully to delete many old Forks.

Just one request if you could give list with select/unselect for all the forks
queued for deletion so we may can unselect any few of those repos just in
case.

~~~
tpaschalis
I second this request. It's a nice tool, but it can be really easy to
accidentally nuke something useful.

------
tony
This is cool!

For those who just want to clean old branches from their forks and insist on
doing this process locally, you can also check out git-sweep[1]

[1] [https://github.com/arc90/git-sweep](https://github.com/arc90/git-sweep)

~~~
braunshizzle
Looks super handy! I usually every few months clean out a repo's branches that
are outdated or no longer used by hand. It's good to see there's an
alternative tool for that :)

